# Vater braucht Hilfe bei Nintendo DS Lite



## Maschine311 (1. März 2009)

Hallo Leutz.
kenne mich zwar recht gut mit PCs aus, aber nun betrete ich Neuland. Hoffe hier gibts einige die sio ein NDSL haben und mir ein wenig Hilfestellungen leisten.
Durch Papas gnadenloser Rabatt Jagt, hat meine Tochter 7 J. jetzt endlich nach 1 J. sparen , sich ihren langersehnten Traum erfüllt und sich ihren Nintendo DS Lite (115€)in Giftgrün gekauft!
Da ich schon von mehren gehört habe, das die Games (im Schnitt ca.40€) auf grund ihrer größe sehr schnell irgendwo verschwinden, will ich unbedingt so ein Evolution R4, Cyclo ect. haben um mir Sicherheitskopien zu ziehen. So eine verschwundene SDHC Karte ist da deutlich günstiger, als wenn da mal so ein original Game in irgendeiner Ritze verschwindet. Zudem wäre es auch ganz nett wenn sie auch Bilder anschauen kann, sowie MP3s abspielen kann.

Nun hat das Teil keine Graka oder MoBo und ich bin Ratlos kann mir da einer 
so ein wenig helfen. habe versucht mich gerade in so ein DS Forum anzumelden, aber die bestätigungsmail kann dauern, drum vertraue ich lieber erstmal hier den Leuten die ich meist kenne.

Also wer hat so ein Nintendo DS Lite und kann mir da mal konkrete Fragen beantworten?

Gruß
M311


----------



## jetztaber (1. März 2009)

Da helfen Suchmaschinen auch recht gut. Hier ein Resultat:

[NDS] [TUT] Wie lese ich meine originalen NDS Spiele aus? - gulli:board


----------



## Maschine311 (1. März 2009)

jetztaber schrieb:


> Da helfen Suchmaschinen auch recht gut. Hier ein Resultat:
> 
> [NDS] [TUT] Wie lese ich meine originalen NDS Spiele aus? - gulli:board



Ja schön danke werde den link mal Speichern, aber soweit bin ich noch garnicht und das ist auch nicht die Frage. Erstmal geht es darum die nötige und gute Hardware für den NDSL zu finden!
Was ist besser und kompatibeler R4 EVO oder Cyclo EVO! Ich benötige erstmal ein Adapter mit SD oder SDHC Karte und da muß ich erstmal wissen was gut ist, da scheint es nämlich wohl sogenannte clones zu geben die nichts taugen!

Aber vielen Dank für deine Mühen!


----------



## BMW M-Power (1. März 2009)

Wenn du ICQ, MSN, oder Skype hast... dann melde dich mal bei mir 

Ich erkläre dir dann alles genau


----------



## Megapegasus (1. März 2009)

Also für die Karte findest du gute Angebote bei Ebay


----------

